# The Vets Cottage - May 2014



## mockingbird (May 26, 2014)

*Mockingbird Visits The Vets Cottage*

Up a bumpy lane down a very narrow track lays this cottage and outbuildings, the outbuilding had a nice motor inside (obvs not shown here) the cottage an so many items seemed to be used for veterinarian practise. No history on this other than the the items laying around.

Big thanks to Nakedeye for dropping me in the direction awhile back 

I used a 35mm fixed prime for the first time here so sorry if not up to scratch

Enjoy!


IMGP7454 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7479 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7483 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7456 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7463 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7465 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7466 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7467 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7469 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7470 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7471 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7472 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7475 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7473 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7474 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7485 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7489 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7487 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7486 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


----------



## skankypants (May 27, 2014)

Great stuff!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 27, 2014)

I like this, right up yours and Skankypants street this place!! Nice photography mate


----------



## billygroat (May 27, 2014)

Ooooo yummy! Inspiring, as usual..


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 27, 2014)

Lovely location, great post!
Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (May 27, 2014)

Glad it appeals  cheers everyone!


----------



## UrbanX (May 27, 2014)

Stunning photos mate! Fantastic stuff, thanks for sharing!


----------



## tumble112 (May 27, 2014)

I can't get enough of placee like this, thanks for sharing. There seem to be so many good reports appearing on here just now. :jiggy:


----------



## krela (May 27, 2014)

Mmmm rum and strychnine, that great combination...


----------



## mockingbird (May 27, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Stunning photos mate! Fantastic stuff, thanks for sharing!



Cheers buddy always good to get feedback from yourself , got a few more under my belt to upload when I have time


----------



## mockingbird (May 27, 2014)

krela said:


> Mmmm rum and strychnine, that great combination...



No urbex explore is complete without that mix


----------



## Onmyown (May 27, 2014)

Nice report and shots fella, keep up the good work


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 27, 2014)

A very nice set of photographs here. One point though, the amount of veterinary medicines found here were quite normal things that any stock breeder would have handy - especially on an 'out of the way' farm. Then again a country vet may well have lived there.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 27, 2014)

Great collection of photos.


----------



## mockingbird (May 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## perjury saint (May 27, 2014)

*Nice find!! *


----------



## cunningplan (May 27, 2014)

I will let mocking do his close ups and I will try and show a overall picture of the place. Due to the size I had to go hand held and some are a little shakey (Its a age thing I've been told  )
With the main build locked solid its only the small joined outhouse that you can get into, still got quite a few odds and ends and worth the visit (Also what mocking didn't say was it was my little old car which rattled its way up and over the rutted roads and lanes)
I did manage to stick my camera through a broken window and takes a couple of flash shots (It was so dark in there you had to look at the image to see what was in there.)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157644753329524/



































































cheers


----------



## tumble112 (May 27, 2014)

Nice pictures that give us a good idea of the location. I'm not sure how old your car is (and not being disrepectful btw), but mine is rather elderly and derelict looking. I find it comes in handy for exploring as it doesn't attract a second glance when parked outside an abandoned house.


----------



## mockingbird (May 27, 2014)

Good stuff buddy, really like your photos here, some stuff I didn't see either  so good job!


----------



## Onmyown (May 28, 2014)

Pics turned out well


----------



## Potter (Jun 6, 2014)

Excellent. Always nice to see an old TV that's still intact. Is that can and tins unopened? I wonder what that 'On Her Majesty's Service' envelope is?


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 6, 2014)

o how lovely!!


----------



## ghall (Jun 7, 2014)

The TV is an Ultra 6173 (Thorn 3000 chassis) from around 1975. Not that that has anything to do with anything, just thought I'd share my knowledge.


----------

